

Predicting Student Exam’s Scores by AnalyzingSocial Network Data - mathattack
https://www.academia.edu/1123106/Predicting_Student_Exams_Scores_by_Analyzing_Social_Network_Data

======
pgt
Could the correlation in grades within a social group be caused by smart kids
being more likely to hang out with other smart kids, and vice versa?

~~~
mathattack
And being into the same topics, watching the same movies, reading the same
books...

